# Am i giving her an excuse.



## donie (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello. I will keep this short. My wife left a little over a month ago. I had found texts on her phone talking to OM. This has happened once before 3 years ago. We have been together for 9 years. We had no kids for the first 5 years of marriage and everything was wonderful. We had no problems at all. Then we got pregnant for the first time and she had a miscarriage. We waited a few months and she was pregnant agian. This was succesful. A beautiful little girl. A few months past and she wanted to have another child. We were pregnant again but had another miscarriage. Then about a three months later i found out she was seeing someone else. It was a coworker. We were able to work it out. 

We decided to move to a different state to start over in a way. Life was awesome. We decided to try again and was succesful. Another little girl. Then a couple months later to our surprise she was pregnant again. This one was succesful as well. Another beautiful little girl. She was born last december. I thought that everything was going great. We get along so well. Dont fight a whole lot and we want the same things out of life. Then a little over a month ago i found texts on her phone from a coworker. I was absolutly devestated. She has since moved out and we share the kids. With all that has happened and doing some research i really think she is in a deep depression. This year i looked back and remember times that she seemed really down and remember asking her if she was ok. She said yeah she was fine. With all the pregnancies and miscarriages could this be the problem. 

My mom was finally able to contact her yesterday and W told her that she just seems really worthless and hopeless. I have been trying to talk to her but couldnt get anything out of her. I had been thinking this all along, this time that she is depressed. She seemed to crap on everyone close to her a started being good friends with people that she couldnt stand before. She has seemed to be spending all her money that she makes on clothes a new car that kinda stuff. She has been terrible with me. Always lashing out at me when i try to talk to her. Very irritable i guess. Its like she is on this high and trying to make herself happy with a new guy and materlistic things. She dropped the kids off to a friend today cause she doesnt want to see me. He told me that she seemed like she had no emotion at all. Where as before i guess she seemed really happy. Could she be coming back down again. Also when this happened at first it seemed as if no one was there. Could just zone everything out. No feelings nothing. Kinda like she was there but no one was home. Anyone that could tell me anything about this would help alot. I really think she is depressed. Thanks everyone. God bless.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

She is a serial cheater. She got a high from cheating. She got a high from lying. It sounds like you let her sweep the previous cheating under the rug without serious consequences, and she went right back to it.

At this point she should be feeling disguting and worthless. That is exactly what her repeated actions have made her to be. Until she decides to stop cheating over and over there is no redemption for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Also, do a paternity tests on your daughters.


----------

